
As Automation in Tech Hiring Gathers Speed, Lytmus Raises $7.2M - lytmus
http://techcrunch.com/2015/09/30/lytmus/
======
sanchitbareja
this is pretty neat! the solution is pretty novel and I think this will
definitely be a disruptor in the hiring space.

------
dang
Promotional voting and sockpuppet comments are both not ok here. You're
welcome to repost your announcement but please don't do either of those
things! HN's software picks it up and the accounts end up penalized.

------
lytmus
Check out a demo at www.lytmus.com! We're here to answer any questions, or
email us at info@lytmus.com.

